# My planted journey begins with questions



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

This is my first planted tank so I wanted to start a thread for my questions, of which Im sure will be many.

The tank is 30 gallons (36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 16 3/4). The hood/light fixture doesnt work so I gutted it and will be putting in light sockets with 4 CFLs, much like the rain gutter lights only with the actual hood light chamber. I am using playsand.

I will probably just be going with some of the more basic stuff to start out with. Java ferns/moss, some crypts, duckweed/frogbit and I want to have some vals in the back. Is playsand okay for these plants? My main concern is the vals because if I remember correctly, they are the only ones listed that are actually rooted, maybe the crypts too?

I want to have some corys (pymaeus more than likely) so should I stay away from plants like micro sword/dwarf hair grass/pygmy chain sword and just leave the substrate open?

Thanks for the help! If I come up with any more questions (probably will) I will add them here.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

Vals and Crypts need nutrient rich substrate...playsand would be visually appealing however, you would not meet the nutrient requirements. Try seachem Flourish, it is expensive, but you wont kick yourself in the ass like you would with the playsand. Or you could use some dirt..topped with playsand? 

As for the corries..dwarf hairgrass "could" do damage to their barbells. Leave a space open for them to dig around. You have plenty of room with a 75 gallon. Plant some hairgrass and leave an open area...it will add depth to your tank and it will look amazing.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks. I have already set this tank up. (30 gallons, not 75). Play sand. Pygmy chain sword is doing great and the cories love it. Started with 8 plants a couple weeks ago and already it has doubled. Vals are doing okay. Still waiting on my root caps to come in. 

I think you meant Seachem Flourite as the substrate, Flourish is fertilizer.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

If you are useing root tabs you should be ok..just remember to put them a little bit away from the plant to allow the roots to grow to it and get a better footing. Might be wise to also get some snails that like to dig to stir the sand some.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

yeah I have some MTS


----------

